# Lucy



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

This was lucy.  She died somewhere around 6 years ago. I was looking to see if i had any more pictures of her. And found these...


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She was a beautiful cat.  
I used to have a cat who looked a lot like her.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

She was a fatty. :lol: My Oliver looks like Lucy. May she rest in peace.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She was a beautiful plump cat. Bless her <<))


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

She was very pretty!


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Found some more...











Looking very grumpy



















with her favourite toy.


----------



## teffito (Mar 2, 2004)

She was really a beautiful cat!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

She was so beautiful!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

She was a very pretty cat you must have loved her soo much


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Lucy was a beautiful kitty, such great markings! @@@


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

She is such a beautiful kitty..may she rest in peace


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't think she looks fat at all. She looks perfectly proportioned to me -- and you can tell that she had a great personality.


----------

